# Emersed Crypt Chambers



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's my setup:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9386#9386

Here's Justin's setup:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1264


----------

